# are there fantail homers?



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

are there indian fantail homers?? if there is i hope somebody could share a picture of his/her fantail homer^^


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you qualify what a homer is ?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

there is no such thing as an indian fantail homer. they are two different breeds of pigeons. fantails have the distinct " fan tail " LIKE A TURKEY come in different breeds and colors. homers are normal looking pigeons but come in a veriaty of colors and sizes & breeds as well and are used for homing or racing.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If you're wanting a bird to stay around when you let them out during the day, you can do that with fantails. But there is no way you could race them or anything like that. 
There are Indian fantails and there are homing pigeons. There are also crossbreeds, but they don't home as well as homers and they don't have as big of a tail as fantails, (and you still can't really race them.)

If you are in an area with hawks and other predators I would recommend keeping fantails in a loft with attached aviary rather than having an open loft. If not though, there are lots of people who let them hang out in their yards during the day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

as said a homing pigeon is used as a racing pigeon..but not all homeing pigeons are race birds.. Fantail pigeons are a seperate breed all together, unless you mix the two breeds homing pigeon x fantail..then you will have a homer cross or fantail cross..which everyway you want to say it... perhaps depending on what breed the father would be. fantails do not home like homers or race birds do. And homing pigeons do not carry a fantail in their genetics..at least I do not think so..lol.. sometimes they can have a zip frill or feathering on the leg..called grouse leg.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

homers usually have bigger nose/cere than non homers right~??


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Libis said:


> If you're wanting a bird to stay around when you let them out during the day, you can do that with fantails. But there is no way you could race them or anything like that.
> There are Indian fantails and there are homing pigeons. There are also crossbreeds, but they don't home as well as homers and they don't have as big of a tail as fantails, (and you still can't really race them.)
> 
> If you are in an area with hawks and other predators I would recommend keeping fantails in a loft with attached aviary rather than having an open loft. If not though, there are lots of people who let them hang out in their yards during the day.


never hawks in my place^^ my pigeons were always free since i had them


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

a fantail homer in my mind~~~ a body and tail of a fantail with a head and big nose of a homer., a fantail that looks like a homer.., a homer that looks like a fantail.., a fantail that homes or comes back after years of being away from original home from another new home like homers does~


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Heedictator said:


> a fantail homer in my mind~~~ a body and tail of a fantail with a head and big nose of a homer., a fantail that looks like a homer.., a homer that looks like a fantail.., a fantail that homes or comes back after years of being away from original home from another new home like homers does~


From what I understand from other hobbyists:
Mixing fantail and homer slows them down and they aren't as good at homing. The homing instinct is less (than that of homers) in many of the crosses. Also, the big tail slows them down and makes them less athletic (than the homers.)
I can't see one coming back after years unless one got very very lucky.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Libis said:


> I can't see one coming back after years unless one got very very lucky.


homers does


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

just for homing not racing~ leaving the abilities behind and talking about the physical appearance~ but is there somebody here who had a fantail homer??


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Heedictator said:


> never hawks in my place^^ my pigeons were always free since i had them


never say never ... hawk are coming bac quick


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a homer fantail cross will not make a good homing pigeon.. only a homing pigeon makes a good homing pigeon.. the two breeds are for different things . the fantial is to look at and the homer is to fly.. mix the two and you have a poor looking fantail that can not home..and that is about it.. not sure why you can not understand fantails mixed with a homer is NOT a homing pigeon and can not be like one as far as taking away from the loft to home back.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

blongboy said:


> never say never ... hawk are coming bac quick


*no hawks* haha really


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i didn't say i don't understand.. just wonder if somebody here has~ is it really impossible for a fantail to have a big nose/cere like homers??


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

leaving the abilities behind and talking about the physical appearance~


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It would have a mix of the two parent birds..it will not look like a homer any longer..but a mix of the two.. the fantail will be not as much of a fantail..the head will not look like a pure homing pigeon.. why don't you type in google image homer fantail cross and see what comes up. They would probably look allot like the ones in this picture..

http://www.vivapets.com/img/adphotos/26/80826_pure_white_garden_fantail_doves_img.jpg


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Libis said:


> If you're wanting a bird to stay around when you let them out during the day, you can do that with fantails. But there is no way you could race them or anything like that.
> There are Indian fantails and there are homing pigeons. There are also crossbreeds, but they don't home as well as homers and they don't have as big of a tail as fantails, (and you still can't really race them.)
> 
> If you are in an area with hawks and other predators I would recommend keeping fantails in a loft with attached aviary rather than having an open loft. If not though, there are lots of people who let them hang out in their yards during the day.


I am one of those people that allow my Indian Fantails to roam the yard and do their thing .....for doing so I have paid the price in losing one in december last year when it took off .
Just two days ago sitting waiting for my homers a bird flew over the house and I thought to myself , what an unusual tail ......it can't be one of mine .
Then suddenly an Indian Fantail landed on the wire and it was most certainly one of mine - I never saw it leave the loft .......I was shocked to see it sustain flight trying to keep up with my homers .....I have read they can't fly more than 6 feet and I knew for a fact that was untrue, but I was astonished to see it flyinmg like a wanna be homer .........lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whytwings said:


> I am one of those people that allow my Indian Fantails to roam the yard and do their thing .....for doing so I have paid the price in losing one in december last year when it took off .
> Just two days ago sitting waiting for my homers a bird flew over the house and I thought to myself , what an unusual tail ......it can't be one of mine .
> Then suddenly an Indian Fantail landed on the wire and it was most certainly one of mine - I never saw it leave the loft .......I was shocked to see it sustain flight trying to keep up with my homers .....I have read they can't fly more than 6 feet and I knew for a fact that was untrue, but I was astonished to see it flyinmg like a wanna be homer .........lol


your right..some can fly more than people think.. knew of a fantail that was outside with a flock of other type pigeons just running wild..he lived out for 4 years..before he was caught while roosting in a barn and sold.. pretty savvy for a fantail to live in hawk country out for 4 years...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> your right..some can fly more than people think.. knew of a fantail that was outside with a flock of other type pigeons just running wild..he lived out for 4 years..before he was caught while roosting in a barn and sold.. pretty savvy for a fantail to live in hawk country out for 4 years...


Thats interesting ........I guess if I hadn't seen what I saw the other day I just wouldn't have believed an Indian Fantail could have sustained flight so freely ......I'd be quite happy if I never saw it again 
I was also amazed it found it's way home ......I think I might have been just a tad lucky there !


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

whytwings said:


> Thats interesting ........I guess if I hadn't seen what I saw the other day I just wouldn't have believed an Indian Fantail could have sustained flight so freely ......I'd be quite happy if I never saw it again
> I was also amazed it found it's way home ......I think I might have been just a tad lucky there !


That's pretty cool.  Are you in an area with hawks, or was she lucky enough not to need to evade them?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Libis said:


> That's pretty cool.  Are you in an area with hawks, or was she lucky enough not to need to evade them?


There are definately hawks about ......we have a native species of bird called the " Noisy Miner " which sets off an alarm when a hawk is approaching .....it's quite something to see , the sky is filled with birds scattering for cover and my pigeons seemed to be tuned into this alarm call also . I think the Indian Fantail was just lucky one wasn't close by .......it would surely have been an easy meal as it was lagging behind the flock .


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

nice detector birds!! it could help hawk problems there! my pigeons also sound a very low coo (like an owl but short "coo--") when they saw something unusual like a kite in the sky or a very high jet or a flying plastic and of course if there is a bird of prey somewhere or a neighboring cat(but cats here aren't really interested for birds as a meal) or neighboring dogs~ there were sometimes i knew they saw some birds of prey when i heard their sound signal and i saw some eagles very high and there was a time a sparrowhawk came near but didn't mind my pigeons she only chased sparrows and other small birds LOL i keep on repeating this^^ i haven't had hawk problems for 8 years since i started keeping pigeons


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i found myself a picture of a fantail homer cross http://www.pigeonbreeders.info/ad_photos/88349276-110127053113.jpg


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks very similar to my Indian Fantail / birmingham Roller cross.......hard to tell from the image but their wattle might be a little larger


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

A good quality Indian fantail is a poor flier,even a puppy will be able to catch them.if u cross a fantail with a normal pigeon,u will get something which people call a Garden fantail,its flying ability is better,it will have a less spread fan which is more conical and pointing backwards.
looks something like this......http://www.dovesdivine.co.uk/images/young_garden01.jpg


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> A good quality Indian fantail is a poor flier,even a puppy will be able to catch them.if u cross a fantail with a normal pigeon,u will get something which people call a Garden fantail,its flying ability is better,it will have a less spread fan which is more conical and pointing backwards.
> looks something like this......http://www.dovesdivine.co.uk/images/young_garden01.jpg


thanks~~~~~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i was disappointed~ i thought the one that was left on the cage outside the petshop that i saw when i passed by yesterday was a white fantail pigeon~~ but when i looked for it today it was a white bantam rooster with fanning tail -_- cute though~ wish i could have any fantails soonㅠㅠ


----------



## HARO (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey, how about crossing a white turkey with a moose??? You'd have your fantail AND the big nose!!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

HARO said:


> Hey, how about crossing a white turkey with a moose??? You'd have your fantail AND the big nose!!!


haha ^^


----------



## tommyJG (Jan 14, 2016)

Heedictator said:


> haha ^^


I have a white fantail that flies pretty well, but I can tell the difference between him and the normal one when they fly. And actually the fantail has a wider and longer wing span than the homer. It definitely flies more than 6 feet, it flies at about a height of 30 or 40 feet in the air around my house for a few minutes, it probably is a cross-breed.


----------

